# Advice on CO2



## avmartin (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm sure this has been asked a lot, so I am sorry for the repeat, but I need advice on what type of CO2 system to put in my tank. I have a 10g with sand substrate. I have pygmy chain sword, micro sword, java moss, baby tears and rotala indica. I am trying to figure out the best system for adding CO2 for my tank. I am wanting to weigh pros and cons of each system to include price, ease, convenience and effectiveness. I am looking at DYI soda bottle with yeast, Hagen CO2 natural plant system (CO2 tablets with ladder diffuser), and Fluval Mini Pressurized 20g-CO2 Kit. Anyone have experience with these, or just have advice in general on CO2? Thanks.


----------



## DerekFF (Nov 21, 2011)

If its all growing fine now why do CO2? The fluval system is nice and organized and will last forever. Id recommend not using the ladder though and use a ceramic diffuser as they work way better. DIY yeast is by far the cheapest but hardest to keep regulated.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## avmartin (Feb 12, 2012)

My baby tears are not doing well. I have correct lighting and fertilization, but I just re-did my tank with new water and substrate, so I have no source of CO2. I figure if everyhing else is fine, the lack of CO2 must be why my baby's tears are dying.


----------



## avmartin (Feb 12, 2012)

DerekFF said:


> If its all growing fine now why do CO2? The fluval system is nice and organized and will last forever. Id recommend not using the ladder though and use a ceramic diffuser as they work way better. DIY yeast is by far the cheapest but hardest to keep regulated.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


So, your advice is to use a ceramic defuser, no matter which system I use? What about those glass diffusers?


----------



## DerekFF (Nov 21, 2011)

Yes the ceramic diffusers are superior at their job. They can be the glass ones with the ceramic in itand as long as the CO2 is passing through the ceramic for diffusion. Limewood airstones work ok as well but need replacement more often than the ceramics especially if you use DIY co2 because its not a clean product like pressurized co2 is

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

